# Matagorda Guides Cup Victory and Fall Fishing is heating up!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fall fishing in Matagorda is really heating up! We weren't on the water as much in Sept because we were busy teal hunting, but it didn't take us long to get right back in the swing of things.

Caleb and his team won the Matagorda Guides Cup with a stringer weight of just over 29lbs while wading with lures. This is a huge honor and we're extremely proud of him!

Drifting has also been very productive over the last week plus. Some days the birds are working and there have been some decent trout caught under them. Even when the birds aren't working, good boxes of trout are still being caught. We feel that once this super high tide drops and it should with a north wind now blowing, that it'll really kick start our fall fishing into high gear as it'll drain the back marshes.

Our dove hunting has been hit/miss around the changing weather. Seems like every time we start loading up we'll only get 1-2 good hunts before a weather change scatters them back out again.

We have some upcoming openings for anyone interested in catching some fish. Lodging available as well. 
October 12, 16-20, 22, 23-26, 29
Call/Text: 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

